# Printable Dungeon Tiles



## jbush0 (Jun 25, 2004)

'Lo, all...  Could anyone point me in the direction of printable dungeon tiles like those that can be found at the WotC site (http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/mw/20040304a), and the tiles available in the Harbinger Entry Pack of miniatures.  I think my players would love these, and I've found printing them on cardstock works great...  But I've only found a few to print, and need more to run more sessions.  Any help would be _greatly_ appreciated.  

Thanks!

Justin


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jun 25, 2004)

Because it seems like you're using floor tiles for your RPG (and not the miniature game), take a look at our _Basic Dungeon Floor Tiles 1+2_, available for free here.

Hope that helped.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 25, 2004)

You may want to check out Skeleton Key Games.

http://www.skeletonkeygames.com/


----------



## hoyagerv (Jun 25, 2004)

If you'd like to take your game to the next level (almost literally!), check out World Works Games' 3-d tiles (www.worldworksgames.com). They make amazing stuff over there.

Keith


----------



## knight_isa (Jun 25, 2004)

Lemonbutter.com has a few free ones that look really nice.


----------



## darklight (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey that floortile generator at www.lemonbutter.com is pretty nifty   Although not overly detailed and a bit comicbook stylish, it makes it very easy to make a floortile just the way you want it.

darklight


----------



## Kris (Jun 25, 2004)

Hello there,

I have created quite a few on my web page (all of which are available as free downloads). If you're interested you can find links to the various sets on the following page:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/hosted/csp/page8.html


I myself am most fond of my latest pdf tiles (except for the large room - which I am planning on altering a little), and I am attempting to do expand them with some sewer-like additions (if I ever manage to get the damn water looking right    ).

You may also want to check out Dewayne Agin's Heroquest page ( http://www.aginsinn.com/tiles.html ) - which has some very cool stuff (especially those by Ron Shirtz).

Anyway, I hope that helps.


----------



## jbush0 (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks, everyone, for the wealth of tiles.  All of these are fantastic!  I've already printed out a dozen or so on cardstock and cut them out.  My players are going to _love_ them, and I've got a wealth of options for the future.  I am really shocked at the quality of these tiles.  A million thanks!

Justin


----------



## zagorm (Jun 26, 2004)

You may want to check out THE FORGE www.theforge.pl
There you can find ”The Crypt of Devil’s Flame” - typical dungeon tiles and Rakan Forest - forest tiles. (Rakan Forest is on NEWS page)


----------

